# Usedmodel's Cwc Comp Poll



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Please Vote for the best picture.*​
1. " Huston, `13 here, we have a problem!!!"1242.86%2. The Eleventh Hour1657.14%


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

1.









2.









Thank you to you both for entering and my apologies to Roy (USEDMODEL) that more people did not enter the competition.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

8 votes each, better get the hack saw out Roy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> 8 votes each, better get the hack saw out Roy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would ruin a completly good watch.









Better idea.









One can have the battery and movement, the other the case.

SORTED


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > 8 votes each, better get the hack saw out Roy!
> ...


EDITED THIS

Voting FINISHES in 24 hours and 45 minutes ..................... it is a close call

12 plays 13 .................. may not have to take a hacksaw to it after all.

Giving 24 hours notice of end of competition.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Can I scrap enough votes to win


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Can't tell you, because I don't know which picture belongs to either of you.

It is now 12 to 14. Now all I know is someone is in front.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Last two hours before voting finished.

Get your votes in so that a winner can be declared and the winner anounce.

All I have to do is get in touch with Roy tomorrow to find out who posted which pic but i'm sure at 12 someone will tell me, the new owner of the G10, possibly?


----------

